# KCBS sanctioned event



## smokingscooby (May 15, 2009)

Here is some info for the Westmont. IL event for those that might be interested.
http://www.westmontbbq.com/?source=ILBBQS.com


----------



## rickw (May 15, 2009)

I was considering this one but it's the daughters birthday weekend. I know it's hard to believe but she's not a fan of bbq.


----------

